# Bad Day on the Water!



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Here's an image that tells tells the story of what happened. Any guesses?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Riding out a good t-storm?


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

shutter stayed open too long???


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

You have your beer googles on?


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

You caught a giant electric eel


----------



## Wiz-Bang (Jun 17, 2008)

*Delirium tremens...Just add alcohol. Should fix that right up!*


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Tried to shoot a rig out the back...hit a wave when you snapped it..??





Kelly


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Timothy Leary on board?


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

marshmadness said:


> You have your beer googles on?


That got a good laugh out of me!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Some interesting guesses. :rotfl: Topwater blowup was correct with the capture method.

Here's the rest of the story.

My dad, son and two of his buddies took a late afternoon offshore fishing trip within state waters. Fishing was awesome. Non-stop action on kings, Spanish mackerel, shark and a fair number of 15"-16" snapper. That part of the trip was all good.

The bad happened on the return trip about 1000 yards from the end of the South Galveston Jetty just before sunset. Blew the power head on my 200-Johnson. sad4sm Threw out the anchor and called Boat USA, for a tow... their membership insurance finally paid off! *The image was taken off my bow of the tow boat towing us in through the jetties in the dark.*

Here are some of the happier images from the trip.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

A few more images.


----------



## sellinggalveston (Apr 4, 2006)

Ya... that trip could have been a little better... the fishing was great - it was just the boat ride that was not so great. You forgot to tell them about the tow boat getting stuck in the mud on the way in... that was nice... or the 10000 mosquitoes that ate us ALIVE.... in your ears and stuck in your eyes... 4 or 5 on your finger while cleaning the fish at the yatch basin.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow Ray that sure sounds (and looks) like a fun day! lol 

i'm hearing so much about the mozzies... don't y'all have mozzie repellent? doesn't it work?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ray,


I've always loved your work, but I think tieing the night heron to the dock just for a picture is crossing the line. To each their own, I just don't agree with it. sad3sm :wink: 

Great stuff as always. I've been broken down out ther before, but at least you got a nice absract out of it.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots...Especially the dentist's version of a Teetharama...Rich


----------

